# Testy Barney Frank incensed, even after big win



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

NEWTON - A cranky U.S. Rep. Barney Frank blasted the Herald last night as "irrelevant," even as surging Republicans grabbed control of the U.S. House and swept him from his lofty perch as chairman of the powerful financial services committee.

"With the re-election of the Massachusetts delegation and Gov. *Deval Patrick*, we can acknowledge tonight that Massachusetts has reaffirmed the complete political irrelevance of the Boston Herald," Frank told more than 100 supporters at the Crowne Plaza in Newton. "There is no limit to the bias and vitriol they unleashed."

Testy Barney Frank incensed, even after big win - BostonHerald.com


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Barney, suck on a big fat bong

And get over it.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to agree, The Herald is pretty irrelevant. I'm surprised how many of you guys read that rag.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HuskyH-2 said:


> I have to agree, The Herald is pretty irrelevant. I'm surprised how many of you guys read that rag.


 Like there is a better choice. Both of the major papers suck, and neither one is soft enough to wipe your ass with.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It goes to show how repugnant he is, even in victory. It also shows how [email protected] stupid the electorate is in his gerrymandered district by voting him back into office. Let the people recieve what they voted for. Higher taxes, bigger government, limited representation. We had a chance to send a message and the libtards thwarted our efforts. I can't wait to vote with my feet come retirement time. *


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If you squint a little, the outline looks like a giant penis. Just sayin'


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why hasn't he caught AIDS from a hole in a highway rest stop men's room by now?


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

i was so excited yesterday as i went and voted against this big blowhard...thinking maybe we had a shot of finally making him go away..back into the hole he crawled out of...not happy, i am not happy:stomp:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

263FPD said:


> If you squint a little, the outline looks like a giant penis. Just sayin'


So does the outline of Barney Frank, himself!

Honestly, he is one of the biggest douches on the face of the Earth.
His speech last night was insulting, to say the least. 
What he NEEDS to do is take a picture of himself and stick it up his ass.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Why hasn't he caught AIDS from a hole in a highway rest stop men's room by now?


Just look at that ugly troll. Not even therest stop perverts want to Efff him.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A friend of mine from Brookline told me she and all of her yuppie buddies are already gearing up to take out Scott Brown. When people actually vote for taxes by a large margin and disregard the political flow isn't it time all of the remaining Republicans and conservatives in Massachusetts realize it's time to leave? New Hampshire seems like the only red spot in the Northeast at this point, with Vermont, RI, Conn. NY and even NJ sticking to the Blue. Just got word Maine, which put two D's back into congress, did elect a Republican Gov. but only by 1% in a three way race. A 1% margin also approved a casino up there.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Brookline, that figures...town should join with Newton and Cambridge and create their own state...bet 263FPD can come up with an awesome name for it


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Usa8235 said:


> Brookline, that figures...town should join with Newton and Cambridge and create their own state...bet 263FPD can come up with an awesome name for it


*I'll start the naming contest on this new municipality..... Baggadoucheville MA. *


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Usa8235 said:


> Brookline, that figures...town should join with Newton and Cambridge and create their own state...bet 263FPD can come up with an awesome name for it


Yup.....
Several actualy......

*1. Douchelandia*
*2. Doucheapecht*
*3. Douchenburg*
*4. Moonbatistan*

*Few that come to mind.*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> you're about to become as useless as your own vas deferens
> Vas_deferens
> .


I'm afraid to click on that link.....

---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:20 ----------



263FPD said:


> Yup.....
> Several actualy......
> 
> *1. Douchelandia*
> ...


I like Douchenburg.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> I'm afraid to click on that link.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:20 ----------
> 
> I like Douchenburg.


I was hoping for Moonbatistan, Home of Borat (Barney) Frank.

---------- Post added at 01:55 ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 ----------

Or how about

*Kabullshitville???????:smoke:*


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

You are a classless, bumbling, disingenuous, pathetic excuse for a 'victor' Barney. Put that in your pipe and Thmoke it.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

A MA demoRAT feeling arrogant and entitled. Naw, just a bad dream. All will be right when the snooze alarm goes off.

Moonbatistan gets my vote, but then again, there might be a mysterious road construction job where flagman divert you to everywhere but the polls. Jus Sayin!

OK actually I'm a transplant from MA to NH (so I can't vote there) but still work there and waiting to see my taxes increase again.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually state legislatures draw up the congressional lines so MA Republicans will find it just as tough to get a break as Mass, unlike some other states, is firmly in democratic control.


----------

